# Blackbelly sheep



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought that I would share some more pictures of my sheep and lambs since they are done for the year.

I was having so much fun watching the lambs and my mastiff, Luna this morning!

I am trying to load the short video to photobucket, but it is having trouble - may have to load it from work tomorrow. But it was funny - cause as Luna's tail would wag, the 1 month old lambs would come over and bob their head watching the tail swing - hehehe

Mom and 1 day old ewe lamb










Ram lambs



















Luna and sheep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable ....love the dog and sheep shots......like the one that the 2 lambs... are looking at your dogs tail like ....What is that thingy...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

After I took that photo is when I switched the camera to video and took a short clip of them with Luna - it was so funny! Hopefully I can get it to load here real soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I would love to see that....the pic alone is cute and funny........ :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The lamb that is closest to Luna's tail is one of the twins that momma first rejected and was in the house for the first 12 hours of his life. Momma took him back, but his twin is a bottle baby at a friends house and I guess is just doing awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh heck yea.........he looks really good.....I can't believe it is him...he's doing alot of growing ...I see...... :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute! you have some tall fencing!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is 10 foot game fencing reinforced by drilling pipe. They raised elk here before we moved here.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Beautiful animals and property!!

Love the ones of the kids and the dog and I can't wait to see video!!


----------

